# im an egg....



## Bunnykins (May 19, 2009)

hey peeps im an egg plz... i need friends i want to hatch


----------



## ingle (May 25, 2009)

egg? hatch? im confused! im new and now my head hurts.


----------



## Bunnykins (May 19, 2009)

lol cos im a new comer im classed as an egg.... u need to post lots of things an get friends to hatch lol just a bit of fun


----------



## ben-j (Aug 3, 2009)

egg???


----------

